# Protecting the wood surface from..GLUE



## kitui4u (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, I build 4 WOOD assembly jigs to put together my drawers faster and more accuratly. Well, they are all wood and if I use glue to join the side of the drawers I might have glue getting out. This will end up glueing the side of the drawer to the jig. I cannot use tape or wax paper because the way the jigs are built. Can I spray them with poly? Can I spray them with silicon spray? Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Poly will protect from wood glue - no problem at all. I often use bees wax around my joinery but clean it up after the joint sets. Poly will be a lot more durable for your need.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I have several designs/sizes of blocks I use to ensure square joints on glue up - one edge is beveled so any minor glue squeeze out does not contact the block edge - which are polyurethaned anyway . . .


----------

